
Show HN: Setup Secure CoreOS Cluster with Terraform - richardknop
https://github.com/RichardKnop/coreos-cluster
======
richardknop
An example of how to provision a CoreOS cluster on AWS using Terraform. This
example sets up a VPC, private and public networks, NAT server, an RDS
database, a CoreOS cluster and a private Docker registry and properly
configures tight security groups.

The cluster is configured via cloud-config user data and runs etcd2.service
and fleet.service. All peer and client traffic is encrypted using self signed
certificates.

A private Docker registry is also created at registry.local and Docker nodes
are properly configured to use it.

I have also deployed an example API from here:
[https://github.com/RichardKnop/example-
api](https://github.com/RichardKnop/example-api)

All secrets are protected with Ansible Vault.

